# Third Essex/Herts Audi TT meet and Xmas meal



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

The 3rd, TT meet for the area is now planned for "Thursday 15th December 2011".

This our Christmas meal. I promise you wont be worrying about "Arrgh more turkey" I have strategically chosen a Noodle bar so your not ramping up to the big "Christmas stuffing", that way I hope you wont end up look like a Turkey and be blaming me.

*Venue* MIZU Brentwood (A12 Jcn with M25) http://www.mizunoodlebar.co.uk/find-us/brentwood/

*Table is booked for 1930 Hrs for those that wish to partake*.

An example menu can be found here for those too lazy to google the place. http://www.mizunoodlebar.co.uk/our-food/

I guess you can dress as you wish for a non traditional Christmas meal, Smart or Essex Style "Ream" what ever the F..k [smiley=argue.gif] that means.

If you want to play secret Santa fill your boots.

Reply to be added to the list of attendees and we will role call to confirm the week before.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Top Man Jev,put me down to attend,looks good! I had a look at the site,says they have a childrens menu,nice change from turkey a 'stuffed child' :lol: ! Nah only kidding,i couldn't manage a whole one in one sitting  .
Seriously should be a good night,looking forward to catching up with everyone.

Cheers Paul (Lamps)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YAY!  A christmas outting for my lovely scarleTT and I  we shall be along as I'm dying to try this place


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course I`ll be there ! finally the 3rd Musketeer can make a meeting date lol !!

Look forward to seeing everyone else there, lets make it a good TT meet before xmas

Gaz


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks really nice and ordinarily I would be up for this, but alas with my diet I have to be very specific about what I can eat, and that menu is just a mine field for me, things that look okay, could have added oil or a lot of the dishes say topped with sesame seeds, so for dietary reasons I am going to say no to this. Noodles should be fine, but I cannot be sure how any of this is cooked.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kasandrich said:


> Looks really nice and ordinarily I would be up for this, but alas with my diet I have to be very specific about what I can eat, and that menu is just a mine field for me, things that look okay, could have added oil or a lot of the dishes say topped with sesame seeds, so for dietary reasons I am going to say no to this. Noodles should be fine, but I cannot be sure how any of this is cooked.


Awww that's such a shame. I wonder if they do salads. They must do surely.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes please...........


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

kasandrich said:


> Looks really nice and ordinarily I would be up for this, but alas with my diet I have to be very specific about what I can eat, and that menu is just a mine field for me, things that look okay, could have added oil or a lot of the dishes say topped with sesame seeds, so for dietary reasons I am going to say no to this. Noodles should be fine, but I cannot be sure how any of this is cooked.


Hi
I own Mizu along with my brother Pat and we can assure you we get guests that have all types of speical diets! , everything on the menu is clearly label and the staff can tell you what you need to know!, soup noodles will not be stire fried , just boiled and simple things like sesame seeds or garnish can easily be left out.
If you decide to turn up just let a member of staff know your requirements , remember we aren't a chain so food is fresh and thinh=gs can be altered or left out!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Menu and food look really nice Vince,really looking forward to paying you a visit and meeting up with the 'crew' again.
We could do with a few more people participating,come on folks,where are you?

Lamps


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Ok ok, I keep getting pm's about these meets so I will make the effort to be there


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man JNmercury,we'll be delighted to see you and enjoy your company! Come on who else wants to come along?

Lamps


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can come along to this but wont be in a TT  It's all tucked away for the winter now...


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

No worries John, Come in anything you like. The Polo or whatever you have


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kasandrich
Hope you can make it - as vwcheung says in his reply they can cater for your dietary needs so i`m sure it`ll fine

JNMercury00
Johnclem88 be great to see both you guys at this event

Come all you other Essex, Herts, Suffolk, NE and E London TT`ers lets celebrate xmas in style !!

Gaz


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I shall try me best Jon


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Come on Essex, so many people have said they would like an Essex meet and no one seems to come out of the wood work for an actual meet.

I dont know what it takes, Cars: well we have those, Food: yes great food at the Mizu venue so you have that, Conversation and great folks: yes we have that so far!!

Oh sorry I guess you want us to come to you then!

Ok so here goes then, The Essex Audi TT roadshow, were coming to your very own drive way, soon!!!

So bake a cake or cook a plate of Iceland party food and the Essex TT convoy will drop in on you. That way you dont even have to leave the house!

Thats for a later meet! So dont worry soon we will be coming to your place, but not until some time after this xmas bash..

Come on ESSEX get your TT's out and join us for a very classy Oriental Noodle buffet and a chatter.


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

PMSL twice 

Well said Jev !!!!!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well said indeed Jev,where is everyone? We are encompassing a really wide area to bring you guys some fun and entertainment with like minded people but we need your support,so come on 'lets be aving you'! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

What happened to dottis post about hats??


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Dotti's message must have fallen off the screen! If anyone finds it lying around could we have back please  Might be a case of keeping it 'under your hat' !! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's vanished!  I will try again 

Come to this essex meet and remember to bring your christmas hats and mistletoe [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Hi chaps, Unfortunatley it's looking increasingly likely that I won't be able to attend on thursday 

I currently have no spoiler after biting the bullet and taking mine off on Sunday and am waiting to fit my new one, it's looking like I won't be able to stick it on until the weekend during daylight when i can see what I'm doing.

I did start a thread askIng for someone with a v6 or qs to take some photos so I can see how the spoiler lines up to the body but I'm not having much luck.

I'll try my best to get it on but if it chucks it down thursday and I'm spoilerless I'm going to have a very wet boot.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have bad news I'm affraid, Gareth text yesterday and he is in bed with Flu.

I also have just got back from a trip away working and I feel bad. Not flu in my case as I'm vaccinated but bad stomach.

Hope you enjoy your eve.

I will be putting up a 4th meet post in the next week when my work plan comes through.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Is anyone still going tonight?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What a brilliant, fun and a giggle evening I had with 3 brilliant TTiers  . Lovely to see you all again, Lamps, SlineTT and Bung and thankyou Lamps for waving the flag still on this meet [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and for a right good giggle also and fantastic food :lol:  . Really looking forward to seeing you all again  Lots of love and merry christmas to you all and look forward to seeing you all again next year 8)  . I promise to behave next time and keep my mind more clean   but I can't guarantee it :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with Dotti, the essex crowd can be a lot of fun. Thank you Paul for organising and I hope the essex crowd will do a lot more when the weather gets better. There are so many TTs in Essex and so many things to do......


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

Dotti said:


> What a brilliant, fun and a giggle evening I had with 3 brilliant TTiers  . Lovely to see you all again, Lamps, SlineTT and Bung and thankyou Lamps for waving the flag still on this meet [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and for a right good giggle also and fantastic food :lol:  . Really looking forward to seeing you all again  Lots of love and merry christmas to you all and look forward to seeing you all again next year 8)  . I promise to behave next time and keep my mind more clean   but I can't guarantee it :lol:





slineTT said:


> I agree with Dotti, the essex crowd can be a lot of fun. Thank you Paul for organising and I hope the essex crowd will do a lot more when the weather gets better. There are so many TTs in Essex and so many things to do......


Ditto......


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you 4 enjoyed yourselves.

Sorry I couldn't be there.

Is is worth going back there in January for the next meet?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guess who santa's naughty little elves had these LITTLE puddings? [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Must apologise for not making it lastnight, was hoping to sneak off to meet you all but as always Aqua Eight (Ipswich) was as busy as ever which meant I couldnt get away! Hope you all enjoyed the dinner at Mizu and once Christmas is over I'm definately up for some more meets! Happy Christmas to you all and have a great new year!
Vincent


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Big thankyou to Dotti,Rchard and Elias for joining me last night your company was awesome  As i always say 'its quality not quantity' that counts and you three were great company :wink:

More meets to come in the near future

Merry Christmas to all, Lamps [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you all had a good time. It was only the food that prevented me joining you. Personally not fussed about food at meets and if there must be food I need to keep it simple so I know whats going into it for my diet.....no disrespect to the owner of Mizu I am sure the food is fantastic, but my weight loss is my number 1 priority at the moment. I must know for sure what I am eating fits in the plan. When I get to target the pressure will be off a bit and I will be able to eat more flexibly.

My weight loss is now 9 stone 1 lb.

Look forward to meeting you all again in the new year.

Merry Christmas everyone [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

kasandrich said:


> Glad you all had a good time. It was only the food that prevented me joining you. Personally not fussed about food at meets and if there must be food I need to keep it simple so I know whats going into it for my diet.....no disrespect to the owner of Mizu I am sure the food is fantastic, but my weight loss is my number 1 priority at the moment. I must know for sure what I am eating fits in the plan. When I get to target the pressure will be off a bit and I will be able to eat more flexibly.
> 
> My weight loss is now 9 stone 1 lb.
> 
> ...


What is making you lose weight? Like i said before and as you prob did look we have most ingredients listed on the menu so there aren't any hidden ingredients and being a open kitchen you can see what we place into our food.
We can cater for most types of allergies also.
To put the record straight we arent a typical chinese that use loads of flavourings and cheap produce, we came second in Ipswich to Heston in the Observer Food awards in our Ipswich Restaurant!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/ ... estaurants


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Food was very good Vince and all of us that attended echoed those same sentiments there  We would be more then happy to come back and have another meet there in the near future [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Richard is following a diet for medical reasons so he has to be careful but we look forward to seeing him soo

Merry Christmas to all the Essex TT'ers enjoy yourselves and see you all very soon

Lamps [smiley=santa.gif]


----------

